# Swan Lake



## Chiller (Jan 30, 2009)

A couple more from the lake. 






The colour of the swans head is really a rust colour. Im not sure why, or if it is a male/female thing, or the environment where they live. The other 6 swans there are all white






In the copy I printed of this one, I cloned out the swans behind the ice, and the white spec in the middle. ​


----------



## NateS (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow....both are beatuful.  I really love that first one...so peaceful.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful! My fave is the first one too...love the composition, with the frame nicely filled with various elements.


----------



## MissMia (Jan 30, 2009)

Stunning shots Chiller! Why are they in the "Just For Fun" section?


----------



## Artograph (Jan 30, 2009)

*LOVE the 1st one!!!!!*

*:O)*


----------



## polymoog (Jan 30, 2009)

Just as nice as the other ice ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though I might poss have had slightly more space to the right of the tree in the first one? Just to make it stand out slightly, but just MHO


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2009)

Second one is definatly worth printing 
Great shooting Chiller - chilly weather you have round your place


----------



## Chiller (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you all for taking the time to comment.  I appreciate it.


----------

